# bentlyville pa



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

*bentleyville pa*

i heard from a guy the other day that there is an indoor electric track. anyone have any info were this is a fact or not .


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone?


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I go thru that town if you mean Bentleyville, Pa at least once a week. Haven't seen anything like it.  Maybe you better look that guy up and get some more info.


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

thats all the info he had....


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

I lived in Latrobe, PA for a while and there was a track in Bradenville- Bradenville is between Latrobe and Derry, PA. Might that be it? It was two years ago, so I don't remeber exactly where it's located. It was an oval track and I think it was a mushroom farm at one time. They were racing Traxxas Stampedes with Clod Buster tires on them! 

justin


----------



## WOODS (Sep 25, 2007)

The track at bradenville has been closed for a few month's. I think they do plan on reopening though,i live about a mile from bentleyville PA and there is a small asphalt track that somebody put at their house for their own personall use,they never opened it to the public like they planned too.the track was way too small for anything other than a 1/18 scale!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Closed??? NOT REALLY*

Gee, that's interesting- I was THERE last night for racing, and there were about 20 entries...........................  I'll be back in 2 weeks with more stuff- in the meantime, check the RC Alley Thread for details. John


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

You were racing in Bradenville? If so, do they still run the clod-a-pede class?That is some crazy racing!


----------

